# First Biggen of '07



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is one I caught on Sat (14 Apr) North Dakota
We caught 25-30 bass in 4 hours w/this one being the biggest of the day.
2nd largest was 3lbs. What a nice day to fish, there was no wind at all.

This fish fell to a jerkbait
[siteimg]6850[/siteimg]
released right away
20 inch Length
13.5 inch girth
4.5 lb ND LM Bass


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

BOO YAH.

Nice bass!!!!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Anyone know how the MN lakes are looking? Still solid... or are we seeing some open yet?


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

jamesavp - Great looking bass man!










Northeast Nebraska bass in very cold water.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

All MN lakes around the Hwy 34, Hwy 10 Corridor that I drove by yesterday are still FROZEN.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Congrats...I feel a NELSON ROADTRIP coming on!


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Was out in the park rapids area on sat, saw there was some ice so i took the hand powered auger and started drilling, 2 feet later i hit water. There was no water around the shore.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for the lake update fellas. Please post here if and when you see them start to open up...need to get my boat out soon!!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

As of today (Sunday) most of the water between Fargo and Park Rapids has finally opened all the way up, Boyer along 10 was one of the last to go.


----------

